
Evolocumab and Clinical Outcomes in Patients with Cardiovascular Disease - mathoff
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1615664
======
mathoff
"RESULTS At 48 weeks, the least-squares mean percentage reduction in LDL
cholesterol levels with evolocumab, as compared with placebo, was 59% [...]"

